# NC - Greensboro Meet 10/24 Attendance check



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Alright we have less than 2 weeks until the meet here so lets start getting a head count. Jason is going to try to bring his grill and there is a charcoal grill at the shelter for cooking out. Lets keep it simple so just burgers, brats/dogs, chips, drinks. Here is a list of what I think should cover it. Just from looking at the other thread so far looks like 15-20+ people. So if your coming just put your name down next to what you are going to bring. Then of course figure we need to chip in a few bucks to Jason for the price of reserving the shelter. I am going to leave my name off til last and pick up whatever will be lacking. If for any reason you cant bring anything (finances, not eating, or whatever) then dont worry about it and just add your name to the list. 

1. The Drake, Drake
2. Jman, John
3. REQ, Andy 
4. REQ's buddy John
5. bertholomey, Jason

Burgers (4 people, 6 burgers per person) - *Jman*
Brats/dogs (2 people, 8 brats 8 dogs per person)- *REQ, bertholomey*
Buns (2 peple, 24 hamburger buns for one, 32 brat/dog buns for other) - 
Chips (2 people) - 
Drinks/Cups (1, no alcohol) - 
Plates/Nakins (1) - 
Condiments (1) - 

If there is something specific that you want/need because of preference or diet then by all means add it to the list.

We have a couple of treats from Vendors as well, Ant from Second Skin Audio, Don from http://sounddeadenershowdown.com that will be given away at the meet.


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

1. The Drake, Drake
2. Jman, John
3. REQ, Andy 
4. REQ's buddy John
5. bertholomey, Jason
6. Yeldak99, Ron

Burgers (4 people, 6 burgers per person) - Jman
Brats/dogs (2 people, 8 brats 8 dogs per person)- REQ, bertholomey
Buns (2 peple, 24 hamburger buns for one, 32 brat/dog buns for other) -
Chips (2 people) -
Drinks/Cups (1, no alcohol) - Yeldak (Various soda's okay with everyone?)
Plates/Nakins (1) -
Condiments (1) -


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

1. The Drake, Drake
2. Jman, John
3. REQ, Andy 
4. REQ's buddy John
5. bertholomey, Jason
6. Yeldak99, Ron
7. SamXp, Sam

Burgers (4 people, 6 burgers per person) - *Jman*
Brats/dogs (2 people, 8 brats 8 dogs per person)- *REQ*, *bertholomey*
Buns (2 people, 24 hamburger buns for one, 32 brat/dog buns for other) - *SamXp*
Chips (2 people) -
Drinks/Cups (1, no alcohol) - *Ron*
Plates/Nakins (1) -
Condiments (1) -

Various Soda's sound good, by the way. A mix of diet and regular?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for throwing me on here Drake.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Sleeping accomadations for someone willing to slow smoke pork BBQ and brisket on a smoker/grill provided by the chef? Homemade BBQ suace too?...hint hint hint


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm in. I'll pick up something that is left after everyone else snags their preference.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

1. The Drake, Drake
2. Jman, John
3. REQ, Andy
4. REQ's buddy John
5. bertholomey, Jason
6. Yeldak99, Ron
7. SamXp, Sam
8. slade1274, Ryan

Burgers (4 people, 6 burgers per person) - Jman
Brats/dogs (2 people, 8 brats 8 dogs per person)- REQ, bertholomey
Buns (2 people, 24 hamburger buns for one, 32 brat/dog buns for other) - SamXp
Chips (2 people) -
Drinks/Cups (1, no alcohol) - Ron
Plates/Nakins (1) -
Condiments (1) -


cmon guys we need more people!!!


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

slade is Ryan. 

We have more, they just havent posted yet


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

slade1274 said:


> I'm in. I'll pick up something that is left after everyone else snags their preference.


Hell yeah! Get yer ass up here brother!


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

I may have a toy to try out in your car too..... It's a secret
project though.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

whos car? what toy?


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

stereo_luver said:


> Sleeping accommodations for someone willing to slow smoke pork BBQ and brisket on a smoker/grill provided by the chef? Homemade BBQ suace too?...hint hint hint


Clarify this hint! I've got two empty guest rooms in Winston-Salem! Slow smoked BBQ sounds ridiculously good.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

j-man said:


> Hell yeah! Get yer ass up here brother!





slade1274 said:


> I may have a toy to try out in your car too..... It's a*secret*
> project though.





req said:


> whos car? what toy?


John's....secret


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

slade1274 said:


> I may have a toy to try out in your car too..... It's a secret
> project though.






Cool! Sounds intriguing


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

I will be there =)
I think Mark < Treosol> and John < Minibox> are coming too.


----------



## bandican (Jun 16, 2009)

I will try to attend, however the fuel pump just died in my car (at least I THINK it's the pump...) If i get it fixed, and have the cash aside to make it, i'll be there!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I ran by the park after work to get 'eyes on' the grill - it is plenty big enough - I'll get some charcoal bags that we can shove in there and light (weather permitting - the grill is not under the roof of the shelter of course). There is plenty of parking and a very nice place overlooking the lake. I am hoping that most everyone will get there before lunch so we can have some good listening time and some good shootin' the breeze time as well.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

lookin good for me. all i got left to do is vynl the door pods reinstall them. then tune everything all over!!


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks Jason for checking the place out again and for everyone replying. Unfortunately it looks like a good chance of rain on Saturday as of now, but I am going to wait until Thursday whether to call the cookout or not. The backup will be pizza, we will still need a few people to bring drinks, cups, napkins, plates, etc... if thats the case.


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

The Drake said:


> Thanks Jason for checking the place out again and for everyone replying. Unfortunately it looks like a good chance of rain on Saturday as of now, but I am going to wait until Thursday whether to call the cookout or not. The backup will be pizza, we will still need a few people to bring drinks, cups, napkins, plates, etc... if thats the case.



If so I'm still on for drinks.


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

I'll remain on standby to pick up whatever. Jason and I are gonna get there early, so I can make a quick run for anything we're missing.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

What time are you and Jason going to get there? 

Jman


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I 'plan' to be there between 0900 and 0930. 

For those who aren't familiar with Greensboro / High Point - the physical address: 1841 Eastchester Drive, High Point, NC

Google Maps

Once you turn into the park entrance (Festival Park) - keep straight on the narrow drive and go through the 2nd gate to the shelter located on teh right hand side. You should see my black 325i.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

this place?

where at? your link does not work. you need to use the link gmaps makes for you in the top right, it says "LINK" and you need to copy that url. (right click the words LINK, copy link location).


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

g0a said:


> I will be there =)
> I think Mark < Treosol> and John < Minibox> are coming too.


Yep, I will be there with at least one car and hopefully two 

I'll grab some napkins, plates, and utensils too.


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Im gonna bring a router bit =)

and whatever isnt called for on the to bring list.

whats left OP?


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm going to show up.  Count me in.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Electrodynamic said:


> I'm going to show up.  Count me in.


You gonna have any BM mkIII with you?  I have a .5 ft^3 box ready to go!!!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Unfortunately not. The mkII is still out for testing and the mkIII's aren't quite ready yet. The only goodies I'm able bring are measurement equipment.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

So is this the most up-to-date list? If so, I've put myself down for plates, "silverware", and napkins:

1. The Drake, Drake
2. Jman, John
3. REQ, Andy
4. REQ's buddy John
5. bertholomey, Jason
6. Yeldak99, Ron
7. SamXp, Sam
8. slade1274, Ryan
9. Electrodynamic, Nick
10. minibox, John
11. g0a, Joey

Burgers (4 people, 6 burgers per person) - Jman
Brats/dogs (2 people, 8 brats 8 dogs per person)- REQ, bertholomey
Buns (2 people, 24 hamburger buns for one, 32 brat/dog buns for other) - SamXp
Chips (2 people) -
Drinks/Cups (1, no alcohol) - Ron
Plates/Napkins (1) - Nick
Condiments (1) -


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

req said:


> where at? your link does not work. you need to use the link gmaps makes for you in the top right, it says "LINK" and you need to copy that url. (right click the words LINK, copy link location).


Sorry about that - trying to do this right before getting on the plane in San Francisco last night.

Try this one: 

1841 Eastchester Dr, High Point, NC 27265 - Google Maps


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

sweet. i got some good sausages and dogs from up state. make sure you bring some buns and stuff.

im going to tweak the rest of the system tonight, and do some tuning tomorrow (hopefully).


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Mine will still not have much tuning time..... doing some more work smoothing out the pillars but won't have a finish on them. Then I'm building "the toy" for J-man to try out. I may get some tuning time tomorrow, but not unless I can bail on work. Hopefully Jason and I can dabble a bit Friday night and maybe saturday morning.

Will the site have electrical outlets?


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

This is going to be so cool!  

Can't wait!

Ryan, curiosity is killing me!!!!

Jman


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Well, just double checked the weather for this weekend and its gone up from 40% chance of rain to 60% for saturday so I am unfortunately canceling cooking out for the meet. Pizza is the backup and plenty of places around there that deliver. 

Drinks/Cups (no alcohol) - Ron, Drake
Plates/Napkins - Minibox

Not thinking anyone will need utensils for pizza and John already called it for bringing plates and napkins. Not much else to bring for something as simple as pizza. I will bring some more drinks and pick up some ice.


Got the goodies for the giveaway from Second Skin and Sound Deadener Showdown. Here are a few pictures.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

You sure you don't want someone to bring a grill and cook under the shelter? Or is that not allowed? Or not enough room? 

If we stay with pizza, if you need me to bring anything else, more drinks or whatever, just let me know man! 

Looking forward to the carputer  You still got the mids in the rear doors? 

Jman


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

j-man said:


> You sure you don't want someone to bring a grill and cook under the shelter? Or is that not allowed? Or not enough room?
> 
> If we stay with pizza, if you need me to bring anything else, more drinks or whatever, just let me know man!
> 
> ...


Well I mean if people are serious then they can risk it and bring their food, but IME its just better to cancel these things with such a good chance of rain. I seriously doubt that the park would allow a grill under the shelter, fire hazard. 

John, if you do have a cooler that we can throw the ice and drinks in then that would be great, other than that though I really cant see of anything else we might need. 

The mids are still in the rear doors, will probably keep them in there for another month or so before I decide to keep them or take them out.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah, I figured the grill under the shelter would be frowned upon by the park. I will bring a cooler or 2, let me see what I can find 

C-ya there

Jman


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm game with just pitching in for pizza and drinks. It's not very DIY but it'll do! haha


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Well, J-man.... the toy is quite impressive and will either spark some good conversation for hatch ideas or completely throw a wrench in the works.....


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I hate to do this guys but I won't be able to make it. I just found out that I need new tires because mine are shot.  Soo I've got to park the Lexus until I get new tires put on. I was really looking forward to the meet but when I put it in the shop to have the tires balanced I got hit with the news that the tires are in horrible shape.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

slade1274 said:


> Well, J-man.... the toy is quite impressive and will either spark some good conversation for hatch ideas or completely throw a wrench in the works.....


Ha Ha I can't wait to see it!! 

Sounds great! I can't believe how many talented people are interested in helping me with my car!! I am honored and look forward to diving in 

Thanks guys

Jman


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

Alright guys, I have coke, diet coke, and sprite..... Is that good, or does someone have a different preference?


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Works for me


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

yeldak99 said:


> Alright guys, I have coke, diet coke, and sprite..... Is that good, or does someone have a different preference?


Thats good, I am brining some pepsi, sunkist orange, and water


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

well, ron and i got some tuning time in. hopefully its good enough to show off to you guys. im not sure if its the right way to do stuff - but it sounded better to both of us... i guess you can all be the judges.

we have like a 4 hour drive on us, so we will be there fashionably late. we are leaving about 8am i hope... gotta pick up my buddy john first. 

*i have a powerful power inverter im bringing, so if anyone has stuff that needs power that can be supplied without problems i think. we are bringing an extension cord as well. and i will have my behringer RTA and mic setup - so if you need RTA time - its free for anyone to use!!!*

see you all in the morning!

andy


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

I've got my 55 amp power supply as well


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

Ima be there at 0930!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

see ya in a few hours!


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Man what a great time today!
It was really cool to meet you guys in person and swap stories and listen to all the different setups.
I hope we can do it again soon ,maybe I will have to host one in Hickory .

If any of you need anything don't hesitate to call or PM me .

Joey


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes sir! Very cool 

After the little monsoon went through, it was a really gorgeous day! 

It was realy incredible to listen to such a wide variety of systems and installs. Some beautiful sounding set-ups guys! Just a great time 

Joey, don't come to the next one without pimping some Hertz and DD 

Jman


----------



## Drifticon (Nov 20, 2007)

j-man said:


> Yes sir! Very cool
> 
> After the little monsoon went through, it was a really gorgeous day!
> 
> ...



Don't you worry I'll take care of the Hertz part and joey can knock heads off with the DD's for sure.

Now Drake needs to hurry and post the pictures of our lovely faces he took today up hahahaha!

But it was awesome getting to meet you guys and getting to listen to most of the cars, I had a blast!


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey I will have a Hybrid system of Hertz/Audison/DD 
So dont worry =)


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

had a great time listening to most of the rides. im glad to have been able to contribute to a gathering of systems like that - great variety of equipment (sans bit.one - everyone had that thing lol). got to hear morel, rainbow, hybrid, scanspeak, audison, and my image dynamics all in one day. thats a great range of great equipment!

everyone had something to show. hopefully next time im able to make it we can have 5~10 more people and i dont have to work the next day hahah.

bed time for me. post the pics so that i can save them all!!! haha.

andy (vw gti guy)


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey! I don't have a Bitone!  Well, not yet anyways 

Nice to meet ya Andy


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Dont worry J-man we will be fixing that soon,
=)


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I'll be at the next one. hopefully with car playing.


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

heck yeah! We missed you today Bro. was a lot of fun. 
Ill be at the shop sunday so if you are free hit me up =)


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Just got back home. I will post pictures up tomorrow as I am pretty darn exhausted as my ears are too! 

Glad you guys were able to come out, I had a great time.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

sounds good drake.

and winslow - all i heard all day was how you love horns and that i should send you a message. sucks you couldnt make it - ive seen some of your equipment over the years that you have up for sale (genesis 3 way comp set for one) among others.

would have been cool to see you there.

unfortunatly i wont be able to make it to another one of these for quite some time. it was a good time - next time we should schedule some sort of activities lol. 

im just happy i was able to bring a unique install to the table so everyone could hear it.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I had a great time meeting you all - faces with screen names, etc. Thank you very much Drake for organizing this event!

It was good to have some of the guys that were at the Statesville Meet back in May, but it was even better to have a bunch of new guys as well. Special thanks to those who drove from Virginia, Georgia, and other parts of NC.

The Hickory Boys added a lot of laughs to the party and a lot of knowledge and solid advice. 

It was an interesting weather day, but it turned out well in the end. 

Now on to a few pics that I took.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

A few more pics...


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice pics Jason! Fortunately for myself and your camera, I am only in 1  

Anyone checking this thread that wasn't there, you should've heard the "toy", Ryan's box with the 4-6 1/2s! He hooked up a mono Alpine to it supplying it with 400 watts and that sucker was slamming! If it was a stealth install that people couldn't see, you would be able to win all kinds of cash with that thing!! No one would ever say "Sounds like 4 6 1/2s" ha ha Nice job Ryan!! 

Jman


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

req- looking at the pictures, you need to have your horns touching the bottom of the dash. If I can't physically make the horns touch the dash, then I make a cardboard filler panel wrapped in carpet to fill the gaps. The coupling to the dash will help the horns load correctly to the air volume in the car and increase your vertical imaging cues. 

Wow, Mark wasn't wearing a pink shirt.


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> req- looking at the pictures, you need to have your horns touching the bottom of the dash. If I can't physically make the horns touch the dash, then I make a cardboard filler panel wrapped in carpet to fill the gaps. The coupling to the dash will help the horns load correctly to the air volume in the car and increase your vertical imaging cues.
> 
> Wow, Mark wasn't wearing a pink shirt.



Didnt I tell you he would recommend that Req?
Winslow is the Horn genius around here =)
hopefully next time we will have his new car ready and be there.


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

It was great to meet you guys. I didn't listen to anyone elses vehicle, not because I didn't want to, but because I knew I would want to change everything out again. Next time though I'm going to get in as much listening as possible. Joey, thanks for the TA help, although I think I found a good amount of my problem on the ride home this afternoon.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Alright got some pictures up

The early crowd









Shelter:









The view in the morning









Those dark clouds are coming our way


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Minibox's X3 

























Cleared up very nicely in the afternoon


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

The Winners of Second Skin, John (minibox) won the 4th


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

this reminds me... the woman that came to close the gate, locked me in... I had to drive through the grass to get out of the gate.... I was having problems with my car and she locked me in...


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Broc has already installed his Secondskin door pack. Thanks for Ant for being the great guy he is . 
Pics will be up on that shortly


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

It was truly my pleasure to help whoever I could at the meet.
Broc Mark and I had a blast and can't wait to get together again soon with you guys.


----------



## Drifticon (Nov 20, 2007)

Yeah the new SS is already in the car! expect a build log for the 240SX in the very near future!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

man, i wish i had taken my camera out of the bag, i would have gone nuts an taken pics of everyone's cars lol... oh well.

next time maybe.

i had a great time even though i got cheated out of the second skin!!! rigging the elections using a random drawing! how cheap!!!

i tell you what though - however he was not finished beautifying his installation - that kia with the scan illuminator tweets, revelator midranges, and legatia 8 midbass with the Fi 18 ib was quite insane on the low end, well all ends really. not to mention all his gadgets with his car PC and stuff - id have to say that was the most *interesting *car there.

they were all really cool though, that bmw with the thesis stuff was outrageous. beautiful car as well!!! loved the amp rack using the cargo rack or whatever that was. the doors were silent and the midbass was killer with a 6.5 and no subwoofer. that REALLY blew me away.

gotta run!

ahah!


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

yeldak99 said:


> this reminds me... the woman that came to close the gate, locked me in... I had to drive through the grass to get out of the gate.... I was having problems with my car and she locked me in...


You gotta be kidding me, how in the world did she not see that not everyone's vehicle was gone? Sorry man.


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

Looks like you guys had fun.....next time make it on a Sunday and I am there!


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Mark and I have something in the works and We can shoot for a sunday =)
More details to follow =)


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Well, I officially had a blast at the meet.... with the exception of the poor canopy that just couldn't withstand that sudden 40mph sustained wind for 10 minutes. Reminded me of the microburst that wrecked the neighborhood when I lived up the street from the meet. It was definitely worth the drive from ATL. Drake, John, John, Jason- it was great to hang out with you guys again. The X3 sounded amazing!
Joey, Brock, Mark- Awesome to meet you guys. I can't imagine spending day after day with Joey; I would have to wear depends all the time as I would be assured to piss myself laughing constantly. Mark obviously does amazing work and I wish I could have seen more from the Joey/Brock shop. I would love to live close enough to vie for a spot at your shop!

Andy, your car has a ton of potential... start burning up the PM list of those that are into horns and can help you get the stage right. One of the best cars I have heard is running horns under the dash, so I know what they can do!

Andy's friend in the TC... so bummed that I didn't hear your car. I was so obsessed with trying to deal with my issues in between listening to the other cars that I missed you. Judging by the equipment choices I'm sure you have something special! I envy the space in your rear seat side panels. I'd be looking into some fiberglass work and putting two of the new SI BM shallow mount subs in there to go more stealth. Hell, with all that room, you could probably get he IDs in there....

Sam, it was great to meet you- Jason had told me how much help you were in the initial stages of his install helping him with the RTA. I think there are a few easy things that can be done to get you where you said you wanted to be.

Drake, I have to say that your soundstage was the most focused I have heard to date. I think the midbass is overkill; but what do you expect with 32" of midbass! But definitely keep it all there if you like it.

Thanks all for the kind words of encouragement as my work in progress progresses  I've decided to loose the spare tire and redo the back end. Now, some serious time needed for tuning to center and focus that soundstage. I did some work on the door cards tonight to hopefully kill that resonance. I can't believe those H-Audio Ebony drivers make the panels sing so much compared to the ID OEMs.

Thanks again guys for organizing this meet. I can't wait for the next one when I'll hopefully have my stuff together and tuned!

I look forward to what you guys are cooking up Joey, would be great to see your shop..... and meeting Dave would be icing in the cake!


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

slade1274 said:


> Andy's friend in the TC... so bummed that I didn't hear your car. I was so obsessed with trying to deal with my issues in between listening to the other cars that I missed you. Judging by the equipment choices I'm sure you have something special! I envy the space in your rear seat side panels. I'd be looking into some fiberglass work and putting two of the new SI BM shallow mount subs in there to go more stealth. Hell, with all that room, you could probably get he IDs in there....


Andy's been telling me the same thing for a week or so now. I'm gonna see how much space is in there, maybe I can fit some ID10/IDQ10's in there. It would be nice to have the storage space in the back (I have a 5 year old son). Im critical of my setup... I'm having trouble getting the sound right....


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

i know a guy who is really good with fiberglass and close to you =)


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

g0a said:


> i know a guy who is really good with fiberglass and close to you =)


Details please???


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

His name is Joey


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

g0a said:


> His name is Joey


hmmm, hickory is like 6 hours away..


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

worth the drive....


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

Maybe around tax time. I wanna get a few other things as well


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks David =)

and just let us know what you would like Yeld we can accomodate whatever you like =)


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

slade1274 said:


> Well, I officially had a blast at the meet.... with the exception of the poor canopy that just couldn't withstand that sudden 40mph sustained wind for 10 minutes. Reminded me of the microburst that wrecked the neighborhood when I lived up the street from the meet. It was definitely worth the drive from ATL. Drake, John, John, Jason- it was great to hang out with you guys again. The X3 sounded amazing!
> Joey, Brock, Mark- Awesome to meet you guys. I can't imagine spending day after day with Joey; I would have to wear depends all the time as I would be assured to piss myself laughing constantly. Mark obviously does amazing work and I wish I could have seen more from the Joey/Brock shop. I would love to live close enough to vie for a spot at your shop!
> 
> Andy, your car has a ton of potential... start burning up the PM list of those that are into horns and can help you get the stage right. One of the best cars I have heard is running horns under the dash, so I know what they can do!
> ...


You know me and Erin was talking about this when we was listen to the car at the Alabama G2G. I forgot to mention it to you on the ride back.

Man it looks like I missed a great G2G. I really want to make, but the f'ing airline want to charge me $250 to change my ticket. So I had to fly back Saturday. 

I really would to here the X3 with the Thesis combo.

And Drake from what I can tell from what everyone is saying the Kia was just crazy. I look farward to being part of the next NC G2G and will be sending over some goodies to give away; Sorry I missed out on this one.:blush:


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

slade1274 said:


> Andy, your car has a ton of potential... start burning up the PM list of those that are into horns and can help you get the stage right. One of the best cars I have heard is running horns under the dash, so I know what they can do!


Andy, one of those is mikey7182  I believe he has Illusion Audio horns  but may be ID. He is a great guy and very willing to help out those that have questions. I have probably pm'd him around 50 times and have spoken to him on the phone as well  

Jman


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

A big thanks to everyone who showed up at the meet and to Jason for picking out a beautiful spot. Drake, thanks for putting in the time to get the second skin and other promos. Part of the pack is already in my door taking care of those rattles we heard. 
I prefer events like this so much more than competitions and to me, these kinds of meets are the real benefit of being part of this forum. It was great to meet some new people and see others from past events. I can't wait until the next one and hopefully we can have an even bigger turn out!


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

I am just glad for the core group of guys we seem to have for these meets, its what makes or breaks them. Thanks again Jason for picking out the place and clearing up the weather in the afternoon 

John - Great meeting you and was great to hear your X3, everything sounded so crisp, clean and detailed. Look forward to hearing the M5! 

Jason - I wish I had the chance to hear your tweaks from the driver seat, but from the back seat it sounded good to me, always enjoy hearing some Korn on a good system 

Sam - Was great meeting and talking with you at the meet. 

J-man - Had an excellent time hanging out again, sorry about the issue you were having with the mids, I really hope you can figure out what it is and its not costly, I know how you need to feed your speed addiction as well, haha!

Andy, John, and Ron - glad you guys could make it up from Virginia, was a pleasure! 

Ryan - love the work on your a-pillars. you got some talent for it being your first set! I look forward to hearing your system once you have it all setup and tuned. 

Joey, Mark, and Broc - glad you guys were able to make it as well. Thanks for the kind words on my FG work Joey, it really encouraged me. Its always so easy to tear apart your own work and find all the faults, so it was good to hear some nice feedback on it. You convinced me they didnt turn out too bad for my second go at FG  Thanks. 

Ryan, Jason, j-man - was great hanging out with you guys afterwards and Ryan thanks for getting my Dr. Pepper!  

I really appreciate all the positive feedback on my system. I was really surprised to hear it. It was a great encouragement that I might actually be doing something right, lol. I still feel as though I have a lot of work to do and am always continuing to learn new things. It seems never-ending. 

Congratulations to all the winners! If you are able to please post pictures/reviews in your build logs.

Second Skin winners - Joey, Broc, J-man, and John 
Sound Deadener Showdown winners - Sam and Ron 

And thanks again to Ant and Don for providing the products!

Hopefully we can have another GTG next year in the early spring. Might do some games/events next time too


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

thank you all for the remarks guys. sorry ive been gone as of late because i am currently on deployment right meow. hope you guys are having a good time back in the cold haha.


----------

